# Egg share - Woking Nuffield



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

Am due to sign up with the Woking Nuffield in July. Not sure yet what we'll be advised to do, you will see from my history that my hubbie is azoospermic, we've had various treatments but haven't been lucky so far!

I am thinking about egg sharing and have heard the Woking Nuffield do it. Has anyone been through this, I was wondering what sort of reduction you would get in your tx. Any info would be grateful. I would also love to help others to have a baby. 

Thanks


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Sinbad,

I will be egg sharing in a few months time but at the lister in london. If you ask your clinic to send you an info pack their charges should be in there.

As a rough guide our clinic charge £100 for a licence and around £400 for your drugs if your gp cant fund them. This is for ivf.

We made need icsi which is a further £900. So as you can see there is quite a big reduction for sharing your eggs.

You need to be under 35 and have a fsh of 10 or below.

Hope this info helps a little,

L xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

My clinc have charged us £903, which includes ICSI and the HFEA fee. 
At my clinic, your recipetant pays for your drugs, and also for your IVF fee, so it does bring the costs down quite a bit.

I had test after test, they need to make sure that you are healthy, and capable of producing enough eggs not just for yourself, but for your recipetant. As tequila says, you have to be under 35, have a FSH of under 10, plus they will conduct a range of tests on you, such as ultrasound scans, HIV and STD testing, and blood group, as well as CMV testing. 
I had my first appt 10th Feb and am due to pick up my drugs tomorrow, to start on wednesday. It took time, but was worth it when my clinic told me they had rang my recipetant- it made my day to think of how excited another couple must be. 
Its amazing to be able to help another couple, but also stressful, but ultimatly, worth it.
Well done for even thinking about it,
Marie xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Tequila said:


> As a rough guide our clinic charge £100 for a licence and around £400 for your drugs if your gp cant fund them. This is for ivf.


Hey Tequila (nice moniker by the way!) I am egg sharing at the moment through The Lister and I got a pleasant surprise the other day when I picked up my drugs. You no longer pay the £400 for the drugs because they are trying to attract more donors. So it's just £103 HFEA fee and any additional costs for ICSI or freezing. I was chuffed to bits, especially as the MOT and service on our car just cost us £900!

You also need to not be excessively overweight (BMI below 30) and the blood tests just go on and on and on...The hardest part is all the waiting around for test results to come back...Oh and filling in the donor registration form. Spent ages on that one.


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Yippppeeeee £400 for a shopping spree then!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

wow, leanne, thats a bargin!!  If only we didnt need the IVF as well.........  Get me some nice things when you're shopping!! 

I agree with you caz, the waiitng around is tortue, waiting for test after test......I'm about to go get my drugs, and I start tomorrow -yipee!!

Marie xx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Just thought I'd butt in here. I was at woking Nuffield last week and asked about egg sharing. Woking appear to be one of the few places where the donor doesn't actually pay for drugs. ie. the only cost is the hfea fee. Blooming brilliant if you ask me, I'm doing IUI on the NHS at the moment but if/when that fails I'll definately be doing egg sharing at woking. Especially as their success rate is so good.

Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for that info Linds, great news, I will definitely be asking about egg sharing when we have our appt. 

could i just ask, we would need IVF with donor sperm, I know we would need to pay for the sperm itself but what else in terms of tx, egg coll, scans, blood tests, embryo transfer etc do we have to pay for? (i know everywhere is different). thanks so much for your reply and sorry for all the questions, we've just spent so much money up to now that this would be a God send.

would we also need to pay for the initial tests, hiv etc? i've had everything done before but because it was over 6 months ago, we will probably need them all doing again. 
x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Sinbad,
We paid £200 for our first appt, which covered all our testing. That wasnt the egg share testing, just the normal testing- I assume the other coule have to pay that bill. 

Some hospitals will charge you the HFEA fee, plus the price of your sperm as well.
Depending on where you go, your drugs may be paid for you. 
I am at MFS, and my drugs are funded by the other couple. 

Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree with marie-every clinic seems to be different. At the lister our consultation was free and all scans etc. We had the choice of having the blood tests done at the clinic (which would have also been free) or letting our gp do them.

I think they are so desperate for egg donors that they try to keep costs as low as possible. It seems the poor couple needing the donor eggs get the big bill.

L xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Tequllia

Well done for pointing that one out, you are quite right!

Hope everything is going well for you and the kits

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hiya Sinbad

I am at the Woking Nuffield for tx .... i would say it is a very very friendly place and nothing is too much trouble ...

I am too old for egg sharing so i was uanble to take up the option....

however i will say that i do ring the nurses there quite frequently with odd questions and they are superb........

good luck 

Mini x


----------



## Helenw (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi Sinbad

I just wanted to say thank you very much for what you are considering. I am at the Woking Nuffield and have been advised to go for egg donation, but that there is a one year wait as egg donors are few and far between. So I think it's really brilliant what you are doing.

Thank you.

Helen


----------



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

Well we had our appt with Mr Riddle who informed us that I am not allowed to egg share as I have had 2 previous IVF goes and they count, even though they were not egg share ones. HFEA rules are pants! I am more than willing to share my eggs but they cannot be accepted. 

Am just a bit peeved over this. Have to continue with DIUI as DIVF is just too expensive. 

Sad Sinbad
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

That is ridiculous Sinbad, I am so sorry to hear that, is it worth phoning around a few more clinics as surely 2 go's can't be a hfea rule can it, after all one of yours was abandoned .... thats madness ?

Lots of hugs Candy x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

This site says no more than 2 unsuccesful IVF's and you haven't had more than so other hospitals must still allow you to donate, seems such a waste not only for you, but for people desperate for eggs.

http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/sharing2.htm says;

The following conditions are given as a guideline: Donors must :-

be aged between 18 and 34.
have no personal or family history of inheritable disorders.
have no personal history of transmissible infection.
*have had no more than 2 previous unsuccessful IVF attempts.*
have had no history of previous low ovarian response to ovarian stimulation.
have both ovaries.
have a body mass index (BMI) less than 32.
have given appropriate consent.
have received appropriate counselling.
have undergone the screening tests mentioned below, including a normal FSH level of less than 8.
if possible, have a referring letter from their general practitioner.


----------



## wisbabe (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm 35 (just!) so am I eligible to be an egg donor or is the limit under 34 and under?


----------



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

thanks for the advice Candy, but because I've had 1 ICSI & 2 IVFs, (one abandoned), these count as 2 unsuccessful cycles. thanks for the info though. 

Sinbad
xx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Sinbad

I am so sorry to hear that you are not elligible for egg share scheme

take care now and wishing you all the luck for your treatment 

Love Mini xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

All I can say is I am sorry to Sinbad, thinking of you both x It is very unfair especially with so many people needing eggs, but I guess the rules are in there to protect someone, who I dunno ! xxx


----------



## Squeak (May 19, 2004)

Sinbad,
do you pay for your treatment or have your attempts been free on the NHS?
Have you tried getting a second opinion from another hospital (private) A nurse at my hospital (private) said she knew some people who had as many as 6/8 attempts at IVF but in her opinion most people fell by their 4th attempt. This implies you could have more attempts in the private sector but obviously you would have to pay - unless you egg share . 
Also there are women who act as pure donors on several occasions.

Squeak


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sinbad, I am not sure if this will help you and maybe too far, but I had some info through from the University College London Hospital, WC1 http://www.conception-acu.com they state in the literature sent to me "A couple should not have undergone more than three unsuccesful IVF treatment cycles (with or without egg sharing)

Just thought would mention it C x


----------



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Hi

I am egg sharing at the Nuffield.  They are so professional and really helpful, infact everything really feels so under control, I would advise anyone to share their eggs there.  Ive just had my egg collection and have got 8 eggs, 4 each.  I will find out tomorrow if they have fertilised. I know that four isnt very much but im hoping that they will be magical ones. Apparently Mr Riddle is a really good egg finder. And their success rates are around 46% for under 35's.  So the more you try the greater the odds. The staff are excellent especially Katherine the nurse, she is so sympathetic and the best nurse there by far, you can ask her anything, she really works with the donor, whereas most are more focused on the recipient as they are the ones paying for the treatment.
Good luck to all nuffielders!!!


----------



## 123456 (Oct 30, 2004)

hi just asking people im 36years old and interested in doing an egg share scheme but as im aware most will only take under 36 do you kno anyone who can help me? or any web sites or email addresses? 

thanks


----------



## bitbit3 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hello 123456

If you try the hfea website they have a list of the clinic and you can click on the link to the websites (if they have one ) or at least get the contact numbers for the clinic's in your area, i think the web address for hfea is hfea.gov.UK, if not you can get through Jeeves.

good luck in your search

Take care
bitbit3


----------

